# zigzag's babies!



## nanette37

i woke up this morning to a skinny mouse! i checked her nest and there were the babies! :mrgreen:

i think there are at least 7 but they were in a pile so there could be more buried. and i think all are black eyed except one or 2 with pink eyes  . they are so tiny!

here is the mummy with her huge belly:










and here are the babies!


----------



## moustress

The babies look good; nice size. good skin color. Nice and healthy. Congratulations!


----------



## nanette37

thank you! :mrgreen:


----------



## Toast

Congrats!


----------



## nanette37

i wish i could just skip a few days right now to see what colors they are!


----------



## The Boggit keeper

Lovely! Would like to see some more pics when their colours show.


----------



## nanette37

i'll definitely post more pics! im going to look at them right now an try to count them. last night i quickly counted 10. but today im going to find out the actual number. and take more pics! :mrgreen:


----------



## nanette37

there are 11 little ones! 2 PE and 9 BE. and one or two look like they are already getting darker so maybe they're black? i guess i'll find out in a few days! here are some more pics!


----------



## nanette37

here they are at 4 days old:










and here is my one spotted baby! (that i can tell for now):










its kinda hard to see the white spots in the picture so here is an edited version:


----------



## Jack Garcia

Don't you just HATE waiting for the colors to come in? 

I often wish mice were like cavies and born fully furred!


----------



## nanette37

i do hate waiting! im just glad its the weekend so hopefully it will be easier to wait (or harder!). what color do you think the dark ones are? do you think they are blue?


----------



## Jack Garcia

At this point, it's impossible to tell. I like to hold my babies from birth, but sometimes I make myself skip the first few days so that when I look in I can tell for sure who is what.


----------



## nanette37

haha ya ive been holding them from birth and it just makes waiting so much more difficult! about the one spotted one, does this mean that the buck i bred her to carries a white spotting gene? i wish there were more spotted ones! 1 out of 11 seems kinda lucky!


----------



## moustress

Sounds like recessive spotting to me.


----------



## nanette37

thats nice to know that my buck carries that. i looked at the babies today and i see a lighter colored one with a head spot now. maybe another will pop up tomorrow! and i do not know how to sex them at 5 days. they all look the same to me (like boys  ). but im assuming im wrong and just cant see a difference. i'll wait until i can see nipples on the girls 

here are some pics. do some of them look orangey to anyone?:


----------



## WillowDragon

One of them looks brindle to me aswell! Do you have brindle in there???

W xx


----------



## WoodWitch

nanette37 said:


> i do not know how to sex them at 5 days. they all look the same to me (like boys  ). but im assuming im wrong and just cant see a difference. i'll wait until i can see nipples on the girls


I recently had a litter of 7 that were all Bucks :roll: 
It can happen.
Hope you find some gals.


----------



## Jack Garcia

I've had a couple litters that were all male, but never a litter that was all female.


----------



## Toast

With my litters I cannot tell until their just getting fuzz. So don't worry! I thought all 6 of my first litter were boys. Only two were.


----------



## moustress

Yeah, there looks like a brindle in there; maybe a white tiger. It's a good looking litter all in all; nice long bodies and quite a bit of variety in the mix.


----------



## nanette37

ya there should be brindle in there because the dad is brindle. and i hope tomorrow when they are 7 days old i'll be able to tell male from female. i really hope they arent all boys! of course that would be just my luck haha :roll: . i think its funny how they move around and try to snuggle. they lined themselves up like that on their own :lol:

alright here are the "colors" that they have (srry that the pics are kinda blurry!) :

PEW ( :love1 ) :









brindle (one with good stripes and a head spot. other 2 are like the dad with minimal striping (i think!) ) :









here is my good looking brindle, hope its a boy! :









dark colored ones (one with spots) :









and i do not know what these ones are. one looks brownish orange with a head spot, and the other looks more blue (ish). any ideas? :


----------



## Toast

That brindle that was in your hand looks like he has great stripes.


----------



## nanette37

thanks! im excited about that one. i just really hope its a boy!


----------



## Tina

looks like you are going to have a good mix with colours


----------



## nanette37

they are 9 days old today and i was very surprised when i saw them! i have agoutis! the brindle dad must carry agouti then right? haha that was exciting! and there are 3 that i dont know the colors of so hopefully someone can help me out. also.. some of the babies are smaller than the others.. ive been wanting to cull some but i dont want to until i know male from female =[. i dont see any nipples yet.. im not good at sexing babies. when my camera is done charging i'll try to get a pic of each one so someone can help me out cuz i really need to cull some boys. i dont like having smaller babies.. =[. but anyway! they are all so cute! and i love that brindle with the head spot and awesome stripes! here are pictures!

all babies:

















agouti babies!:

















brindles:









PEW. you can see one is smaller than the other..  :









dont know the color of this one. maybe blue agouti?:









and what about this one? i have no idea haha:









and this one. any ideas?:


----------



## Toast

Well, I can't help identify them, but those brindles are beautiful! I just can't get over it!


----------



## nanette37

thank you!


----------



## nanette37

after culling here is what i think of the genders.. of course im not positive about it but just for now 

possible girls:









possible boys:


----------



## SarahY

That one at the top of the boys' photo is tiger coloured! Actual _tiger_ colours! Very pretty 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Jack Garcia

That's the normal colors of American brindles, but they're hard to breed to standard. Here's a pet-typed one I bred some years ago:










(obviously pregnant)


----------



## SarahY

LOVING the tiger mice!

Sarah xxx


----------



## nanette37

very nice mouse jack!


----------



## Toast

Wait, did you cull one of the brindles? Well, pups you kept are beautiful!


----------



## nanette37

yes i did cull one of the brindles. he was very unhealthy. he had nice markings though. not exactly stripes but little patches of fur. its a shame. but in the end i really only need one brindle male


----------



## nanette37

here are some updated pics of the babies before they open their eyes 

broken brindle male:









unknown colored broken male:









pew female:









agouti female:









agouti female 2 (with white tail tip  ) :









broken agouti female:









broken brindle female:









here are the 2 males:









and all the babies:

















any idea what the color is of the unknown male? he looks ticked to me. i dont know how well you can tell in the pictures


----------



## SarahC

he's cinnamon.


----------



## nanette37

oooo i was thinking that but i wasnt sure since i dont know what genes they carry. thank you! :mrgreen:


----------



## Elven

They are so pretty!


----------



## moustress

Very nice; I really like the cinnamon boy.


----------



## nanette37

ya the cinnamon is one of my favorites. i think im going to breed him to my argente


----------



## Erica

Beautiful mommy! Cute babies too. I'm late on the congrats, but better late than never, right? Congrats!!


----------



## nanette37

thank you!! :mrgreen:


----------



## nanette37

just wanted to post these pictures in this post as well for my own reference 

15 days old


----------



## jo65

I want mousies (sigh)! They are so swwwweeeeeeetttt.


----------



## nanette37

they are almost 3 and a half weeks old today. moved them in with older girl mousies yesterday (the boys are there too). i needed to move another mummy mouse into the cage they were in. at 4 weeks im going to move the boys in with their dad. they all seem to be making friends well with the 2 older girls  . that little cinnamon boy always runs right to my hand when i put it in the cage :love1


----------



## moustress

It's always a bit of surprise to see how quickly they change from tiny *kootchie-kootchie* mousies whose eyes just open to small mousies. Very nice looking bunch.


----------



## nanette37

i know! they change so quickly! and thank you


----------



## MyBoyKurtis

thats a good looking bunch :] Theyre all beautiful- but I especially like the broken brindle female <3 And I have a soft spot the agouti color. My first ever litter came out all agouti


----------



## zany_toon

Awwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Stick them all in a jiffy bag and post them to me please


----------

